# Aachen (Germany) Orchid show 2011



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a trip to Aachen yesterday as a regular visitor of the Aachen Orchid Show, and to buy tons of 'Printen' (a cookies specialty of the Town).

En résumé there were lots of class plants, with a majority of paphs (Imo), and a very large vendors section (unfortunately Fr. Glanz was not there any more )

Jean 
Here some impressions:

A new cross with a sympethatic name 'Euregio Maas-Rhein' for European region of the rivers Maas (in Belgium-Netherlands) and Rhein (coming from Switzerland, here esp. Germany-Netherlands)




Lots of slippers:




gratrixianum:




a nice callosum:




a Vinicolor:




A most impressive part, note the lowii on the left and the tranlienianum alboviride clump to the right side (unfort. the close-up is blurry):




close-up of lowii:




a Very large esquirolei:




a nice group of dayanum:




bundtii:




urbanianum:




bullenianum:




more to come!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 5, 2011)

Great photos!!!! Show us more...


----------



## Wendelin (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Jean! 
I couldn't make it there so please continue showing these nice pics! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2011)

conco-bellatulum x micranthum:




a large of complexes shown and to buy:




venustum:




Paph C. Adenauer:




Phrag Schroederae:




and some non-slipper specimen:

Sarcoglottis acaulis:




this picture does not show all the beauty of this Angrasecum eburneum group:




a lovely var. of Laelia anceps: oaxacana




A most impressive plant of S. coccinea:




And as a last one: a pretty Laelia pumila:





Voila! I hope you liked  !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW!! Some of them are breathtaking!!! Thank you Jean!


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Jean. Some amazing Paphs. The dayanums looks great. Can't say I have heard of bundtii.

David


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fibre (Feb 5, 2011)

Must have been a great show!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pics Jean. Thanks for showing.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2011)

emydura said:


> ...Can't say I have heard of bundtii....




me neither


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanx for posting. Printen?! Show us! :drool:


----------



## Hera (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice! the bundtii= bullenianum and the bullenianum= controversal ceveranum IMHO.

Really nice clump of venutsum!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for posting. Printen?! Show us! :drool:



Here a link, unfort. in German, but pictures give an idea  !!! Jean

=> http://www.nobis-printen.de/de/printenshop/63.html


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures Jean, I thought about going to the show but because of work and I allready have two days off planned next week I decided to stay at home. However my parents and my brother went there yesterday and they picked up a nice plant for me which I'll post pictures of as soon as it blooms.

Only thing I'm going to reveal right now is that it has two buds.


----------



## ORG (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear Jean,
the plant shown under the name of the never described x bundtii is a celebesense and very different to the plants shown at first as x bundtii.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice Jean - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for showing us the show, Jean! Enjoyed your photos.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments; the Effort was done by the Aachener Orchideen-Freunde club !

Thanks Olaf for your comment about bundtii!! Here a pic of a bloom that the same nursery showed as celebensis!!! Jean


----------



## Claudia6982 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, JeanLux :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2011)

Flat almond/spice cookies, We have something here shaped like windmills but I'm sure they'e not as good. I am something of a cookie addict!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2011)

all are very nice, but that sophronitis is amazing!


----------



## Clark (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tour.
Nice show.


----------



## Dido (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pict. 
Nice plants


----------



## Ernie (Feb 11, 2011)

That venustum pic is awesome. I like the depth.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 11, 2011)

I can see in one group photo a plant that seems P.tranliemianum alba with 4 flowers!I am right?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tour -- always nice to see photos of places I can't get to personally.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2011)

valenzino said:


> I can see in one group photo a plant that seems P.tranliemianum alba with 4 flowers!I am right?



yes: => tranlienianum alboviride clump to the right side (unfort. the close-up is blurry):


Jean


----------

